# UHC and billing 94060, 94727 and 94729



## tls702001 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hello.....  Is anyone having trouble since the first of the year with any UHC insurance that when you bill and office visit with a modifier -25 and then bill 94060, 94727 and 94729 that they are bundeling the procedures and stating that the incorrect modifier was used?  

If you have any insight please email me at tsankner@pccsnova.com

Thank you,
Tammy Sankner


----------

